# Fat mouse



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I need help with my mouse she is super fat and she runs on the wheel all the time yet she is super fat (she is a feeder mouse though) so i dont know if that is why

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Here is a pic
























she is much fatter in person

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I've heard that mice can just naturally be little chubs. I wouldn't worry too much. She's very beautiful, by the way!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Thnx i think too her name is blondie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't get over that bright, bright gold colour!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Thnx.... i have never seen a mouse that color before so i had to get her

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

All together i have 2mice,3rats,1hamster,2cats,1lizard,8dogs,2fish so yeah she is unique 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't believe you found a yellow mouse being sold as a feeder!! She is beautiful! But then I would have never guess I could have found my Angora boy as a feeder either. I guess feeder breeders get tons of variety sense they breed so much.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh what food are you feeding her? If it is a high protein try switching her to a lower protein food. Like 14% maybe even 16%.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Thnx and i feed her some pellets and a mouse mix and a small amount of oats and sunflower seeds

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

But then again i have a female mouse in with her but i got her from a pet store and she is twice as small but she is older and she eats the same thing but is the perfect size

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah maybe she's just a chubster! Lol, she's cute anyways! Glad you rescued her from being a feeder!


----------



## ThreeMagicBeans (Dec 16, 2012)

What a pretty good colour! I love her name too. I'd be worried though, I'm not sure much about it but is could be this:

• http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?69065-quot-lethal-quot-yellow-mouse

A gene in the dark yellow mice that causes health issues such as obesity.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would cut the sunflower seeds entirely and offer her more roughage. Let her try a handful of kale on for size so that she can get some lean, nutrient-dense filling for her tummy.

What mouse food are you giving her?

Also, the gene link for obesity there is interesting and it may just be something that "is what it is".


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

She looks like a typical healthy mouse to me. I have a mouse that is much more chubby than that, so I wouldn't worry much about it. Plenty of mice get chubby.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Thanku all and i feed her wild harvest pellets with some great choice mouse and rat food and regular unsalted sunflower seeds and old fashioned oats

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yikes. Looking at the ingredients on those foods, it isn't any wonder that she's a chubbers.

What do you feed your rats? I would suggest feeding both the rats and the mice Oxbow if you are going with commercial foods.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I feed my rats oxbow with the great choice because i have to finish the bag and they get the oats and sunflower seeds. What foods can i have for the mice that arent commercial

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you feed your rats Oxbow, just feed that to the mice as well. I'd sprinkle the other junk outside for the birds and wild critters.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok thnx i will try that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I kindly disagree. Sunflower seeds have been rumored to be fattening, but they are actually very nutritional. 
Here is a link to an article that discusses sunflower seeds.
http://www.egerbil.com/sunflower.html

Sure, Oxbow food is good, but I have never been successful in getting any of my animals to eat it.
Wild Harvest (if its the same food brand I am thinking of) is good mix as long as you include fresh veggies, fruits and other things very often.

If you want a better opinion, I would suggest checking out a mouse forum instead.
fancymicebreeders.com is the best mouse forum I've found so far and the most active.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Here is another pic








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Sunflower seeds have their place, but adding them to mixes already containing sunflower seeds is unnecessary. 

Wild Harvest is coming up as a brand full of dried corn, being the very first two ingredients. That alone is a huge red flag.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok so i should feed them just the oxbow and kale 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Go ahead and feed them Oxbow along with something like my Rat Salad.

http://ratsnacksnstuff.weebly.com/recipes.html

At the very least, fill her up with dark, leafy greens like kale and dandelion greens.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok thanku so much she is really big and needs to get smaller for her health

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

And the rat salad it ok for the mice??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Kyleee Dupper said:


> And the rat salad it ok for the mice??
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes. Be sure to start out with very small amounts at first so that their bowels have time to adjust. If you let them eat too much too quickly, their stools can get loose and messy.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok thnx and do u know if it means anything if a Rats poop stinks bad worst than it is supposed too

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Which Wild Harvest are you referring to? The one I am referring to is for gerbils and I use it because it doesn't have as much corn.


I would still recommend checking a mouse forum or more information about mice. If you do use Oxbow, please keep an eye on your mouse. I have heard from many mouse owners that their mice got pretty thin while eating it because they weren't eating it as much as they should. 

Also, mice need seeds and grains too.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok i they r on the mouse and rat but i also have the hamster and gerbil because i have a hamster

View attachment 40970







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Ah yes, those are high in corn.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

So i shouldnt give them the wild harvest??

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

No, not the blocks anyway.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok so what kind of pellet should i give them

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm not sure. I don't feed my mice pellets or blocks. I feed them Wild Harvest gerbil seed mix food with some canary food (no egg in it because I also feed it to my degus) and a bit of my homemade rat food. I also give them timothy hay and millet sprays pretty often.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok i will try that too thnx


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

The absolute best thing, if they'll eat it, that you have to offer them right now at this moment is your Oxbow. I'd suggest joining a mouse forum in the meantime to allow them to help you find something that suits you.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Ok so i will go do the mouse forum now


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes Oxbow is the best. You can find it at Petsmart or online. Mine love it and eat it right up. Give her a whole bowl with the greens. She will eat once he is hungry enough! That is one big mouse!


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

Yeah i know lol and thnx 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

